#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Pupertät >

## Brava

Wer kennt das auch 
Und plötzlich sind sie 13. Schluss mit der Familienidylle. Lautstarke Auseinandersetzungen, Unnahbarkeit, Provokationen, Überschreiten von Grenzen, Nichteinhaltung von Vereinbarungen, Wut, Tränen, Unverständnis und schlechte Schulnoten... die Liste lässt sich beliebig lang fortsetzen. Eltern zweifeln an ihren "Erziehungskünsten", Kinder und Jugendliche zweifeln daran, ob die "Alten" wirklich so cool sind und immer recht haben, wie bisher angenommen. Die Pubertät ist da und stellt viele Familien zunächst vor eine harte Prüfung. Was bislang wunderbar funktioniert und allen Spaß gemacht hatte, ist nun hinfällig und bedarf einer Neuplanung.  
 Nicht immer können sich Eltern in dieser Situation an die eigene Zeit im Umbruch zwischen Kindheit und Erwachsensein erinnern. Vieles hat man sowieso ganz anders wahrgenommen oder bereits verdrängt. Erschwerend kommt nun hinzu, dass man für das eigene Kind natürlich das Beste will. Dazu gehören beispielsweise auch gute Schulnoten. Spätestens mit den ersten Fünfen ist Schluss mit lustig. Da werden Familienkonferenzen einberufen, Freiheiten beschränkt, Kontrollen eingeführt und das Karusell beginnt sich zu drehen; wird schneller und schneller. Wohl dem, der dann auf einen Looping vorbereitet ist.  
 Und es gibt den kleinen Unterschied: Mädchen erleben die Pubertät anders als Jungen. Mütter erleben die Pubertät ihrer Kinder anders als Väter. Jeder der Beteiligten geht unterschiedlich mit den anstehenden Problemen um, jeder empfindet die Veränderungen anders. www.meine-gesundheit.de

----------


## günni

oh ja, gaby 
meine älteste....sie wird jetzt "schon" 33....hatte beginnend mit ca. 14 und anhaltend, bis ins alter von etwa 18-19 eine sehr schwere BULIMIE....sie war 6 monate in einem KH zur therapie-behandlung....zum glück hats geholfen! 
jetzt isse sooo fit, dass sie sogar dem HAMBACHER SCHLOSSLAUF MARATHON GEWONNEN HAT!!! 
günni

----------


## Brava

Meine Tochter ist echt schlimm,die zickt und vieles mehr
Wenn ich das noch Jahre durchhalten soll,oh Gott

----------


## Laura

Ich war auch eine Zicke lt. meiner Eltern, aber nur 2 Jahre, dafür extrem. Geht aber vorbei die Zeit.

----------


## Brava

Dein Wort in Gottes Gehöhrgang,meiner Freundin ihre Tochter ist 17 und immer noch so
die weiss auch bald nicht mehr weiter

----------

